
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey: I Suck and the Problem Is the Whole Site - laurex
https://gizmodo.com/twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-i-suck-and-the-problem-is-the-1832578727
======
koltax
I don't get it. I am not a big user of social media, but how is twitter
responsible for user's comments? If it tried to regulate them (I can't imagine
how it would do that), then critics will be coming about its censorship. And
all those user comments about how its the platform's fault for enabling toxic
comments- To me that sounds like blaming the assembly language just because
computer viruses have been written in it.

~~~
luckylion
> how is twitter responsible for user's comments

I don't claim that they necessarily are, but you could argue that the design
of their platform leads to users behaving in the way they do behave, i.e. if
you only give them the option to "like" something or reply to it, dislikes
will be expressed in replies.

